# My Deep Water Culture



## someguy (May 30, 2008)

well was waiting to get a nice camera to start my journal, but since i spent just as much on my new setup design and tds meter, my crappy camera will have to do

For starters - http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24233

was having obvious problems, so switched over to dwc - http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26111

this is where i am now - 
-gotta a 400w hps
-average temp 87f, 20-30% humidity in direct light (feels like 70 at top of plants with my hand)
-using distilled water
-supernatural nutes (17-7-18)
-just started a tad of FloraBlend vegan compost tea
-2 gal buckets filled a gallon each ( to about bottom of baskets)
 -any exposed root pretty much fully submerged
-just the plug the clones came in and rocks
-24 hour lights
-5" air stone discs blown by a 60gal+ air pump
-gotta new hm tds/temp meter

CAN ANYONE TELL ME THE BEST/EASIEST/CHEAPEST WAY OF CALIBRATING THIS METER? and which calibration option i should be on, KCI, 442, NaCl?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 30, 2008)

Buy calibration fluid at your local hydro store or order online...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 30, 2008)

Your room is too hot, you don't want to go over 85


----------



## CasualGrower (May 30, 2008)

Room can be that HOT.. but that is when you want to look into CO2...... try to stay at 80 or less if not using CO2.


----------



## someguy (May 31, 2008)

ya i think the thermo reads hot. there were time in my previous grow that it read over 100 but no way in hell was that hot. lady didnt even show signs of heat stress.


----------



## stunzeed (May 31, 2008)

Nice to see another DWC'er.


Stunzeed..


----------



## MrPuffAlot (May 31, 2008)

white buckets.  not a good idea.
cover them or use black.

in some of those pictures i kinda can see
through your buckets.. seems translucent.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 31, 2008)

You should get your air pump up off the floor.  The air pump needs to be above the level of the bucket top.  Million air pumps are easily mounted to the wall.  Ditto on the advice re black buckets.  Any bucket color that allows light to penetrate will allow algae to grow.  Nice looking setup.


----------



## lyfr (May 31, 2008)

dump some h2o2 in there,  mix depends on h202 strength,  the stuff at walgreens you put on cuts(3%) at 1tsp per gal and you wont have to worry about algae, keeps roots sparklin white and everything else cleaner too JMO.   i got 3 therm's in my room and i go with whatever2 match


----------



## someguy (Jun 1, 2008)

ya i know, white buckets. gonna wrap them in duct tape.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 1, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> dump some h2o2 in there, mix depends on h202 strength, the stuff at walgreens you put on cuts(3%) at 1tsp per gal and you wont have to worry about algae, keeps roots sparklin white and everything else cleaner too JMO. i got 3 therm's in my room and i go with whatever2 match


 
Just be careful that your nutes can be used with H2O2...it kills all bacteria even the good stuff.


----------



## CasualGrower (Jun 2, 2008)

I had a hard time finding black buckets at any othe place besides Worm's Way and I refuse to pay their price for a bucket.  I saw the white ones at Lowes which I opted against... I found the Orange buckets at Home De-Pot.  They still seem to let a slight bit of light in, but I have not any problems with algae or radical pH changes, They seem to be fine and for 4 buck or so @, not a bad price.... black ones at WW were twice that price.


----------



## someguy (Jun 7, 2008)

after sum already known yet still appreciated advice, i needed dark buckets. front little lady had bad algea. fixed. ppm meter a MUST IN HYDRO!!!!!!!


----------



## someguy (Jun 7, 2008)

holy [email protected] batman


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jun 8, 2008)

I used some black spray paint for plastic, and it has worked well


----------



## someguy (Jun 8, 2008)

ya was definitely thinking of paint. but the smell and ability to scratch off made me go the tape route


----------



## someguy (Jun 10, 2008)

yall looking so good!


----------



## someguy (Jun 10, 2008)

i thought my dog was growing fast


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 10, 2008)

looking good..

What PPM are you at??

BTW:  where is your oscillating fan??

itll help with mold when you start reallly budding..


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 10, 2008)

*Wonderful Set Up!!!! * :aok:


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 10, 2008)

How old are your plants.Sorry if you put that some were  and I miss it.Man my plants look realy bad.I am going to put pics up so I can get some help


----------



## someguy (Jun 10, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *Wonderful Set Up!!!! * :aok:



ya thanks man. ive put many hours into just research and design. it really pays off to do it right


----------



## someguy (Jun 10, 2008)

tcooper1 said:
			
		

> How old are your plants.Sorry if you put that some were  and I miss it.Man my plants look realy bad.I am going to put pics up so I can get some help



my 2 bubba kush clones are about 10 weeks and my mystery indica up from is about 6 weeks. have had trouble and stunted their growth. in my journal, click on the top link and youll see how i started out and the mistakes i made. except i dont know what was going on with my ebb&flow. my first grow ever turn out AMAZING! holy crap i surprised myself. second one (which is now), wasnt doin that good. but i stumbled across a dwc ht article about 2 weeks ago, and the rest is history.


----------



## someguy (Jun 10, 2008)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> looking good..
> 
> What PPM are you at??
> 
> ...



230 cfm blower bottom right towel directs exhaust towards an oscilating fan. need to get a carbon filter made up quick!


----------



## someguy (Jun 10, 2008)

900 for the two rear clones, 800 for my front seedling


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 12, 2008)

Someguy I want my girls to look like your.....If you have time could you check out my thread on grow journal's plants look good.omo...
thank you so much
have a great day and be safe


----------



## someguy (Jun 12, 2008)

for the ppm question im at 900 now


----------



## someguy (Jun 14, 2008)

gotta flower due to outgrowin my cabinet, tomorrow...


----------



## someguy (Jun 14, 2008)

gotta flower tonight. out growing my cabinet!


----------



## someguy (Jun 14, 2008)

id take pictures of the rootballs, but there too damn big!!!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow, good looking strain you got yourself. I wish you all the best!


----------



## someguy (Jun 15, 2008)

ya thanks man. might hafta do a s.o.g. or sumthing. get some rodent fence in there maybe to keep everything down. i had to oaky rig my light up a few more inches. im maxed out, ANYONE HAVE ANY IDEA HOW TO LIMIT MY GROWTH HEIGHT NOW THAT THESE ARE GROWING LIKE WEEDS? HAHAHA I crack myself up. and im starting the flower cycle as soon as i get off mp


----------



## someguy (Jun 15, 2008)

6-15 9am. switchin to flower mode


----------



## someguy (Jun 15, 2008)

overwhelmed me

-ok wait. first pic was from 6-3. 9 days prior. the last pic is 6-5, one week prior. stoner moment, sorry yall, you understand right?


----------



## lyfr (Jun 15, 2008)

ok, you talked me into it...i gotta try this DWC stuff!  amazing growth man, be checkin DWC threads now.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 15, 2008)

wow, 1 week, now thats a before and after picture.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 15, 2008)

Sweeet Man.... get to the show , huh?


----------



## someguy (Jun 15, 2008)

well in one week kinda. time wise yes. but the plants were old. if you read my journal from the get go these plant are old for there size. i had established small ladies. so when i got it right they took off!


----------



## someguy (Jun 18, 2008)

the ladies after i had to net them down. guess im goin with a sog flower. but a purple urkle under nor cal & so cal kush bowl should make a stoner happy! its not homegrown but still damn rewarding to smoke since it came from all over


----------



## someguy (Jun 18, 2008)

by the way i wear 13 shoes. yes its true about big feet, i wear big socks. so the ladies are quite bushy now


----------



## FATBOY (Jun 19, 2008)

right now the only thing that is holding me back from trying this method is the meter cost is it worth it? how often do you have to change the water in this type of system? do you clean your bucket at water change? any info would be great your doing great man keep it up I m kinda sold after looking at this thread


----------



## someguy (Jun 20, 2008)

well the meter is a MUST in any hydro/dwc/aero setup. im glad i got it fo sho. my own issue was the cost, but with how much ive already put into this, i need to make sure i have every piece i need. i havent have much experiance with dwc yet but ill be changing water and waashing the buckets evey 2 weeks. but since i dont have a central res yet i have to monitor 3 buckets just about every day and add nutes. this is where the meter come in, i know exactly how much im givin the ladies so i give them just the right amount instead of hoping a gave them enough and no too much. USE DISTILLED WATER ONLY!!! i go to the bulk food places here to get it. but as for ph a meter would be dang useful, im still usin drops for now...


----------



## someguy (Jun 20, 2008)

if i had a res i wouldnt have to monitor and add water every day


----------



## someguy (Jun 23, 2008)

maxed out, builldin new cabinet today


----------



## someguy (Jun 24, 2008)

under construction


----------



## someguy (Jun 24, 2008)

the tierd pup


----------



## someguy (Jun 25, 2008)

98% done new cabinet. all i need is a hole for power cables and routes cables, then done with cabinet part. plus a happy pup, even in his kennel


----------



## lyfr (Jun 25, 2008)

man, those are growin like weed!  i gonna make some popcorn for flowertime!


----------



## someguy (Jun 27, 2008)

better not outgrown my new damn cabinet first 2 are when lights came on, rest are after a rotation and light prunnin


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 28, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## someguy (Jun 28, 2008)

*can anyone enlighten me on what they believe the indica/sativa mix is? and what the term for that is?*


----------



## someguy (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks To Trillions Of Atoms, These Sweet Ladies Are Where Theyre At Today. He Helped With My Problems Early On. Couldnt Have Done It Without Him


----------



## someguy (Jul 2, 2008)

im gonna outgrown my new cabinet. things 4' wide, shoot


----------



## someguy (Jul 3, 2008)

ok, last pic, is it common to have this much condensation on the top of  a leaf from one above it? (in very middle of pic)


----------



## dannyt70 (Jul 3, 2008)

geez someguy i see what you mean much broader than mine..do yours stay short forever just bushin im in my fourth week and maybe 10 inches tall


----------



## someguy (Jul 3, 2008)

dannyt70 said:
			
		

> geez someguy i see what you mean much broader than mine..do yours stay short forever just bushin im in my fourth week and maybe 10 inches tall


they are really growing up since they are as wide as they can go (cabinet size), they would be shorter and bushier if in the right conditions


----------



## someguy (Jul 3, 2008)

and they are about 2' tall from top of bucket, my cabinets 4' wide


----------



## TentFarmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Your ladies are absolutely beautiful.  I looked into the DWC, but after I filled my 4x4 tent with them, it was less work to do the eb'flow.  BTW, what problems did you have with your tray?

If I'm headed for problems, any suggestions would be appreciated.

Once again, stellar setup.


----------



## someguy (Jul 3, 2008)

TentFarmer said:
			
		

> Your ladies are absolutely beautiful.  I looked into the DWC, but after I filled my 4x4 tent with them, it was less work to do the eb'flow.  BTW, what problems did you have with your tray?
> 
> If I'm headed for problems, any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Once again, stellar setup.



i had problems in every way. roots dying all of a sudden, small res running out of water fast and super fast water evaporation (probably causing root death), and honestly never trully figuring out what, im thinking under nuting since i only recently got my tds meter, *a must in hydro.* ill check yours in a min...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 3, 2008)

Stunning Someguy- absolutely beautiful buds there brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Loving that hydro eeah??!!!! i LOVE IT!  Once agian- Smashing GROW!


----------



## someguy (Jul 3, 2008)

ya, been luckin out on readin random things. i do read the HT cover to cover but a randon HT i picked up had a dwc article. within a week i was converted over to dwc, yes im lovin it. the ladies are loving it too apparently. read a random free add few months back, randomly found the rare truck ive been lookin for, and for $1000... anywho thanks for the kind words, never gets old


----------



## someguy (Jul 3, 2008)

i can post an easy pic a day......... try to, with new business ventures im staying busy


----------



## someguy (Jul 5, 2008)

2"


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 5, 2008)

*stunning!*


----------



## lyfr (Jul 5, 2008)

someguy said:
			
		

> ok, last pic, is it common to have this much condensation on the top of a leaf from one above it? (in very middle of pic)


aloha Someguy,  dont know if it common but ive noticed it a few times when i move one leaf from the top of another.  i started shaking my plants just a little when lights come on to move the leaves around a little and i havent noticed it lately.  may not be a problem but i've *never* had mold issues and i dont plan to.  actually bought a dehumidifier today i'm so paranoid about mold


----------



## someguy (Jul 9, 2008)

well, heres 7-7. water change, light prunin, rotate...


----------



## someguy (Jul 9, 2008)

lotta b.s. here while finishin out my ladies, hope to get some moneys, and to get the hell outa here. moving wherever the hell i can. hate to say it but dont know how long ill be able to talk to yall, or will even be around....


----------



## someguy (Jul 9, 2008)

out into the wild???


----------



## tcooper1 (Jul 9, 2008)

dang dude your gir;s are looking very good...I wish mine look as good....my roots dont even look that good....
what nuts do you use again...I know you said but I am to lazy to try and find it....LOL
have a great day and stay safe....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2008)

uggg the more i look at hydro the more i want to switch... once i get some more money im thinken switchin, this is inspiration hanks...


----------



## someguy (Jul 10, 2008)

supernatural nutes and bud blaster. right at 1500 ppm now. **** it hurts to type with right hand. might have really damaged it.


----------



## someguy (Jul 12, 2008)

startin to really stink so i mounted my carbon filter properly and have been cleaning up my pigsty.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey someguy..those are looking sweet...Im asoil grower but still like to visit Hydro grows..and you got it growing my friend..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## someguy (Jul 12, 2008)

my oakie *** exhaust duct. was thinkin about runnin ducting into the ceiling, but my attic is so low even this skinny white boy would have trouble. gonna take a second look though now that i changed where my cabinet is


----------



## Old Hippie (Jul 12, 2008)

Someguy, they look GREAT man!:aok:  I tried hydro in the 90's But they wer'nt this nice, good wook man and I do mean Work, cause hydro is a lot more work than what i do now, but I take more risk, Keep um watered LOL


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 12, 2008)

ha u have lot lot roots, well, u know what these roots doing?  they are finding way to hold the stems,  and it lack in sense of stems that is already upright, so  u got less thc  i have done it before  i learn my lesson,  roots is very very important to all mj plants, if they got enough roots to hold on, they will work harder on the above the ground, not below the ground  get it?  so   u got lot alot alot roots that is bigger than ur plants   yike!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 12, 2008)

LOL..yeah...dont over water them...it will flow on the floor..lol


----------



## someguy (Jul 13, 2008)

jarrett.simmons said:
			
		

> ha u have lot lot roots, well, u know what these roots doing?  they are finding way to hold the stems,  and it lack in sense of stems that is already upright, so  u got less thc  i have done it before  i learn my lesson,  roots is very very important to all mj plants, if they got enough roots to hold on, they will work harder on the above the ground, not below the ground  get it?  so   u got lot alot alot roots that is bigger than ur plants   yike!



huh, never thought of it that way. i just figured more roots faster uptake for the above ground to work. these things really overwhelmed me by how fast they grew


----------



## akirahz (Jul 13, 2008)

Looks like DWC is working great for you as it is for me now in my PC case grow 

i'd like to see more pics of your grow cab from the outside, what did you construct it out of?


----------



## tcooper1 (Jul 13, 2008)

Man your girls ae lookin so good.Let us know how they taste when they are done.....look yummy
good luck and have a great day saty safe


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Jul 15, 2008)

wow man nice plants .. ill keep watching keep it up and be safe


----------



## someguy (Jul 15, 2008)

ok now, ive read not to prune in flowering, but look at all these shoots and leaves getting no light. whats the best thing to do with them?


----------



## someguy (Jul 15, 2008)

how would yall rate this growth rate???? as ive said it overwhelmed me


----------



## IRISH (Jul 15, 2008)

Stunning Someguy :hubba:  ...thats my rating...


----------



## tcooper1 (Jul 15, 2008)

Dude they look awesome....I trim in flower...it never hurt my girls.The only leaves I take off are the ones that are blocking light.and the yellow leaves.There are so many opinions on how to grow take what they know and make it your own....I have learned so much from this site but I have made it my own.Every grow is different.Every room is different and every climate is different.....So adapt it to your grow....oh by the way I rate your grow a 10(out of 10)
hope this helps
have a great day and stay safe


----------



## someguy (Jul 15, 2008)

ok, so its ok to chop off nice big fan leaves that are blockin light from the rest of the plant?


----------



## liermam (Jul 15, 2008)

Yea start pruning even more into late flowering. Prune off an leaves to allow buds to grasp more light and ripen up.


----------



## tcooper1 (Jul 15, 2008)

liermam said:
			
		

> Yea start pruning even more into late flowering. Prune off an leaves to allow buds to grasp more light and ripen up.


 
Yup thats what I do.I am not sure if it is right or not I am sure there are some that would say different but thats what I do and never killed or messed one up...well that I know of...I guess I could have had some killer strain and made it just great instead...LOL jk....Hope that I have helped
have a great day and stay safe


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 16, 2008)

Man someguy, after reading all of this, I'm gonna have to try DWC just for fun if nuthin' else. By the way, what is DWC? hehe  just kiddin', I'm reading up on it. Thanks for the great thread.
puff


----------



## someguy (Jul 18, 2008)

ive been trimmin off the lowest shoot on each plant every couple days, they are gettin no light and are immature. but i dried some out and smoked it. my roomie got high as hell, so did i. it was a creeper. cant wait to taste the top buds!!!


----------



## someguy (Jul 20, 2008)

been slackin on updates due to work. will post some pics tonight hopefully. thanks for the interest and support yall!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## someguy (Jul 21, 2008)

after a good prunin, rotation, and waterin


----------



## Old Hippie (Jul 21, 2008)

very nice plants you have dude! you have a green thumb on both hands:clap:


----------



## tcooper1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Your plants are getting huge!!!!! you definitely got a green thumb!!!!!.....let us all know how they taste and feel....
have a great day and stay safe


----------



## Melissa (Jul 21, 2008)

*:holysheep: ive just read your journal ,,,
your ladies look amazing eace: *


----------



## wakebud77 (Jul 21, 2008)

impressive grow. congrats


----------



## someguy (Jul 21, 2008)

ill get ahold of a really nice camera and take some ending photos out in normal light. my middle mystery seed plant is as frosty as the last level of hell. the two bubba kush clones on the outside have a lot of colas going.


----------



## someguy (Jul 23, 2008)

thanks for the kind words but im a novice that got lucky, and spend more $ than id have liked too. but im sure it will pay off :48: :fly: :smoke1: :headbang2: :bongin: :joint: :tokie: :bong1: :ccc: :stoned:


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 23, 2008)

Man, our grows are running about a week apart and yours makes mine look....well...not so great. Good job man, the girls are looking great, really thick and bushy. Are you still in 2 gal buckets?
puff


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 23, 2008)

I keep coming back to look at those pics of the roots. Being a guy who loves long blonde hair....I'm in love...Really cool man. Made me think about something else too. I wonder if you could use dried out MJ roots as a grow medium like coir? hmmmmm...... anyone ever try it? keep it up buddy, I'm real interested in this.
puff


----------



## someguy (Jul 30, 2008)

howd ya like to see some more pics? from 7-28. got the 2 bubba kush clones (outer ladies) in the water flush cycle, mystery sativa seed still in nutes for a few more days. gonna harvest half a plant at a time. top half then bottom half so buds can ripen. im getting anxious.


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 30, 2008)

someguy said:
			
		

> howd ya like to see some more pics? from 7-28. got the 2 bubba kush clones (outer ladies) in the water flush cycle, mystery sativa seed still in nutes for a few more days. gonna harvest half a plant at a time. top half then bottom half so buds can ripen. im getting anxious.



I wouldn't reccomend harvesting like that. Your plants might hermie, and the whole plant matures at the same rate anyways. Nice DWC though man! Keep us updated!


----------



## thebest (Jul 30, 2008)

nice plants yo. Sorry I havnt been following this grow, I will go back and read some of it tonight. They are looking "very nice"


----------



## someguy (Jul 30, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> I wouldn't reccomend harvesting like that. Your plants might hermie, and the whole plant matures at the same rate anyways. Nice DWC though man! Keep us updated!



really??? they are just about through flowering. theres just a lot of premature buds below the light canopy that need a few days of light


----------



## someguy (Jul 31, 2008)

well im goin to try my method anywho. wish me luck yall


----------



## someguy (Aug 1, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> I wouldn't reccomend harvesting like that. Your plants might hermie, and the whole plant matures at the same rate anyways. Nice DWC though man! Keep us updated!


no one can answer this? cmon yall, ive gotten advice whenever needed before and thank you. gonna chop tonight so some help would be very appreciated this late into the grow......


----------



## Old Hippie (Aug 1, 2008)

Lookin Good Man!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2008)

ive never grown hydro but i have harvested a couple plants that way outside last year notthin happend to mine other then they swelled up and turned amber, imo every plants diff and some tops mature faster, while some bottoms mature faster. 

haha and the boondocks man ive almost seen every episode twice, cant wait till new season... d*** its one of the only shows i can actually laugh out loud at. 

goodluck with harvest man


----------



## someguy (Aug 3, 2008)

well i chopped more than tops. chopped lady #3 8-1 and thats whats hangin. chopped lady #1 8-2 and thats on the racks. lady #2 is in water flush since 8-2 will be doing probably the same choppin method ive been usin. lady # 1 & #3 are back in nutes on 8-2 and seeing where that takes me.


----------



## someguy (Aug 4, 2008)

the stink hasnt been as bad as harvests ive been around in the past. maybe my non-organic nutes?


----------



## TentFarmer (Aug 5, 2008)

Congrats.  They're looking delicious.  I see a nice new box of jars anxiously awaiting your buds


----------



## Elven (Aug 5, 2008)

Those all look yummy :hubba: :hubba: cant wait for your next grow.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow guy, you've done well my friend...I just hate i've missed out on watchin' those babies grow...I just hope if i decide to go indoors i'll be able to excel as much as you ...I was wondering if anyone was still growin ne bubba kush lately...I hadn't seen any  talk of it in a while...Let us know on the yield and smoke...ENJOY


----------



## someguy (Aug 5, 2008)

TentFarmer said:
			
		

> Congrats.  They're looking delicious.  I see a nice new box of jars anxiously awaiting your buds



well thankee. jars ya you bet, with all this time and effort ive already put in, i aint drying hastily.


----------



## someguy (Aug 5, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Wow guy, you've done well my friend...I just hate i've missed out on watchin' those babies grow...I just hope if i decide to go indoors i'll be able to excel as much as you ...I was wondering if anyone was still growin ne bubba kush lately...I hadn't seen any  talk of it in a while...Let us know on the yield and smoke...ENJOY



thankee very much. i really lucked out. but i definitely put a lot of time & $ in, too much to [email protected] it up by a stupid mistake anywho. 




			
				Elven said:
			
		

> Those all look yummy :hubba: :hubba: cant wait for your next grow.



ya thanks man, me neither . ill make sure theres another journal


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Aug 7, 2008)

how far along are your plants and how long did those plants flower that you just harvested


----------



## someguy (Aug 8, 2008)

SmknWhiteWidow said:
			
		

> how far along are your plants and how long did those plants flower that you just harvested



over 4 months old, flowering 7 weeks so far. if you go back and read the first 2 pages of my journal it explains a lot more than im going to type all over again


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 8, 2008)

big feet small fingers   LOL    hey man the girls look fabulous, sure be glad to see the buds off of them babies keep up the great work:hubba: :hubba:

oooops i was a page behind :hitchair:  * great job  and grow:*


----------



## someguy (Aug 8, 2008)

chopped mystery sativa seedling 8-7. smells like its from another world! that drying on racks waiting for final prunin. hanging is the top of #1. moved the 2 bubba kush clones together. mystery sativa is on the far right. the clones are growing away like nothing happened. all 3 on nutes. i sense stoney times, especially from the samples :shocked:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 8, 2008)

Looking tasty buddie..


----------



## Elven (Aug 9, 2008)

Give us a smoke report when you get it all cured and ready to go. :bong:


----------



## someguy (Aug 9, 2008)

fo sho brrrroooooooo. couple more days until first batch is cured


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey guy, have u ever done any outdoor grows??? i was just wondering how that BK does outdoors...I hope ya enjoy those nugs, how long ya gonna jar 'em???


----------



## pink_floyd_2006 (Aug 9, 2008)

Looking good S G. like what I see.


----------



## someguy (Aug 10, 2008)

no outdoor, second grow ever. gona jar them about a week or more.


----------



## Agent 47 (Aug 10, 2008)

Sm0ke ReP0rT


----------



## someguy (Aug 11, 2008)

first pic i beleive is some bubba kush goin into jars. 2nd pic is some of my mystery sativa going for hanging. 3rd is sativa hanging. then misc pics of the ladies now. last is the bubba i have curing so far.

ive been smokin on some premature bubba that ive been clippin, pretty damn good. also have a couple branches i accidentally broke off 7-28. oohhhhhh that stuff is good. gonna sample some cured bubba here todays and weigh it. let yall know


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2008)

someguy ill be over in 20 mins for an official taste tester test haha just playing... although i wouldent mind a rip of that, man you got a greenthumb!!!!! ill be waiting for next grow, later.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 11, 2008)

Mouth is watering!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2008)

oh hows the 2nd part harvest working out for ya? i might have to try it on my indoor grow.


----------



## Elven (Aug 11, 2008)

I am smoking some bubba right now. good stuff.


----------



## someguy (Aug 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> oh hows the 2nd part harvest working out for ya? i might have to try it on my indoor grow.



quite good actually, ladies growing like nothing happened. all the light green is turning darker, hairs getting orange, all that good stuff. really only set back their growing a day or two


----------



## someguy (Aug 11, 2008)

well 45 grams for the first round (3 jars). so in guessin about 30 for second set (2 jars). about 30 for the mystery sativa also. then trim and do this all again. as for the smoke report, ive had to correct a lot of typin errors & hhhhhahahhahahhahahahhahahahah woooooooo hooooo moooo fooooos! THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP AND INTEREST FELLAS! wish we all could partake in a nice safety meetin right now, but i dont know who the hell ya are. hope yall have as good as luck as i have in your grows!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2008)

hell yeah man congrats on a mighty fine harvest. so how much longer are you going to let the bottoms fatten up for another week or so? man i know what ya saying i smoked some of my cfl bagseed buds with a buddy and he thought it was the best bud he ever smoked, i thought it was decent but i smoke heavy sensi. cant wait to see what i can pull of with my 600 and next round strains!!


----------



## someguy (Aug 11, 2008)

i really dont know, being a rook in still studyin. in guessing ill trim again in 7-10 days. lights come on in 75 mins so ill check em out ill know lil more


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 11, 2008)

Beautiful plants. Can't believe I missed this thread.


----------



## someguy (Aug 12, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Beautiful plants. Can't believe I missed this thread.



eh youve stopped by before


----------



## Sexologist420 (Aug 12, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## Elven (Aug 12, 2008)

someguy said:
			
		

> eh youve stopped by before



I think that just means he smokes more than you


----------



## someguy (Aug 16, 2008)

SMOKE REPORT: so my ladies are a smashing success. ya, i got some romulan and master kush from the club and mine blows it out of the water! my bubba kush is potent as hell, not a couch lock high though. i can still funktion, but be very stoney. its fluffy as hell. good taste and smell, nothing special. my sativa i smoked only a lil, so not much detail. but it smells out of this world and is super smooth & tasty. total head high.


----------



## Elven (Aug 16, 2008)

someguy said:
			
		

> SMOKE REPORT: so my ladies are a smashing success. ya, i got some romulan and master kush from the club and mine blows it out of the water! my bubba kush is potent as hell, not a couch lock high though. i can still funktion, but be very stoney. its fluffy as hell. good taste and smell, nothing special. my sativa i smoked only a lil, so not much detail. but it smells out of this world and is super smooth & tasty. total head high.



:banana::chuck::banana::chuck::banana: Hells yea man! Glad it worked out so well:banana::chuck::banana::chuck::banana:.


----------



## someguy (Aug 20, 2008)

ya about a zip even for my mystery sativa. but thats only first round. got round two down now gona trim very soon, and still got round  three in the cabinet growing away. gonna chop those probably 2-3 days since they are in very low nutes and showing signs. still some light green and white hairs i want to darken some. gotta lotta keif from round one also


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks man that pic put a smile on my face prbbly first time today..... anyways what no pics of the generation 3 buds? so did you like harvest in three layers kinda like top middle bottom?


----------



## someguy (Aug 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> thanks man that pic put a smile on my face prbbly first time today..... anyways what no pics of the generation 3 buds? so did you like harvest in three layers kinda like top middle bottom?


ya, forgot to take a pic last night when i cut round 2 down. ill get a pic of round 3 on tonight hopefully. good to here that put a smile on your face, put one on mine too. well watch some boondocks and have some laughs. i havent had satellite in a couple months so im watchin the same 8 i have recorded haha


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2008)

i hear ya bro i had a whole mess of transplanting soil pots inside today.... so now time to get riped, thats cool you got 3 harvests., well man cant wait to em pics later tonight, oh that sucks man no adult swim check out hxxp://www.mininova.org/ you can download tv shows, movies, music. just need to get a bit torrent to extract the files or something. take it easy now bro i know i will haha.


----------



## someguy (Aug 20, 2008)

well if yall can see it in the last pic, my mystery sativa seed is turnin purple. maybe cuz ive had lil higher than ideal temps that the purple showed up late? i do remember getting a lotta seed from buddies of bomb purp that was goin around... pics of the cabinet after second harvest. anywho, enjoy


----------



## IRISH (Aug 20, 2008)

ohhh man, do those ever look tasty.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 20, 2008)

So tasty buddy.. Sweet grow..


----------



## someguy (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks yall, ive seen your grows. yall got some mighty fine buds yourself


----------



## Elven (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## TokeWithHope (Aug 20, 2008)

ya bro i wasnt following the thread but just read the whole thing and congrats on a great looking grow! and the top quality! theres nutn better.


----------



## someguy (Aug 20, 2008)

TokeWithHope said:
			
		

> ya bro i wasnt following the thread but just read the whole thing and congrats on a great looking grow! and the top quality! theres nutn better.


well thank you very much. i am very pleased :hubba:. yall been a big help and great support


----------



## TokeWithHope (Aug 20, 2008)

ya well in doing this thread i think uve also helped support other people.  so i thank you as well


----------



## slingblade (Aug 21, 2008)

I always use one way check valves on my air lines so if I lose power it does not syphon all the water and nutes all over the place. I need to get my grow room up and going and mess with my buckets.


----------



## someguy (Aug 22, 2008)

slingblade said:
			
		

> I always use one way check valves on my air lines so if I lose power it does not syphon all the water and nutes all over the place. I need to get my grow room up and going and mess with my buckets.


my airlines go up to notches i cut out of the top of the buckets so theres always a section above water level


----------



## someguy (Aug 23, 2008)

oooooohhhhh no,im runnin out before next batch is ready! guess ill manage ha


----------



## someguy (Aug 25, 2008)

***? ***? ***? i found a seed while manicuring up my bubba kush! immature and only 1, that i found. but i was seriously in shock. is there a big grow op by me?


----------



## Elven (Aug 25, 2008)

That would suck are you going to try and sprout it or just chuck it?


----------



## someguy (Aug 25, 2008)

Elven said:
			
		

> That would suck are you going to try and sprout it or just chuck it?


its pretty immature, im gona crush it out of spite or something, haha


----------



## Elven (Aug 25, 2008)

someguy said:
			
		

> its pretty immature, im gona crush it out of spite or something, haha



I am squishing your head. he he he


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2008)

that sucks about the seed man, but at least its one haha i got a good 25 50 hermie seeds give or take since i havent smoked it yet. well sheeeeeeeeet, im waiting for them bud pics bro? update today?


----------



## someguy (Aug 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> that sucks about the seed man, but at least its one haha i got a good 25 50 hermie seeds give or take since i havent smoked it yet. well sheeeeeeeeet, im waiting for them bud pics bro? update today?



ask and you shall receive. after 2 adapters, a buddys camera, and my memory chip, finally a decent picture takin device. still cant get real zoomed in, did my best. 
bubba kush on left, mystery on right. last pic is whats left in cabinet, choppin today due to finding a couple seeds while manicurin. 2 total, immature. [email protected]#%[email protected]#%@%$#%#$%$#%#$%$#%$#%CK! how often do yalls indoor setups get pollinated from outdoors?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2008)

saweeeeeettttttttt!!!!!!!! tasteing/ looking buds you got their someguy... i tell ya these digital cameras are great but confuseing, guess time will make my photography better, maybe. thanksfor pics bro


----------



## Elven (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great man! yummy


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 25, 2008)

OMG pictures.lol  Looking sweet buddy... Awesome grow..


----------



## someguy (Aug 26, 2008)

ooowwww so sticky and frosty!


----------



## someguy (Aug 26, 2008)

also found a mature romulan seed last night from my medical purchase. got pissed off by instinct but remembered it wasnt grown as my own. now im pissed cuz i lost the seed...


----------



## Elven (Aug 26, 2008)

someguy said:
			
		

> also found a mature romulan seed last night from my medical purchase. got pissed off by instinct but remembered it wasnt grown as my own. now im pissed cuz i lost the seed...


I would love to try Romulan or F#@$*&% Awesome


----------



## someguy (Aug 30, 2008)

final cut, not bad imo:hubba:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2008)

ohh man makeing me so jealous.... ahh very nice bro, but on another note ill have smoke report up for my bud in couple more days. and a new journal sometime soon, just got my seeds from dr chronic!!!! afghan and white widow!!! haha so whats up with you, got any more plans for more plants?


----------



## TokeWithHope (Aug 30, 2008)

great grow man was a great thread to follow


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2008)

man i know what your saying no one respect nothing anymore. haha man watch out next floyd money mayweather jr. i got 4 female bc clones im gonna make 1 a mom, and 1 mom of afghan and white widow i think... im thinking ill need a mom box now too then, oh well.


----------



## someguy (Aug 30, 2008)

TokeWithHope said:
			
		

> great grow man was a great thread to follow



thankee very much brrrroooooo


----------



## someguy (Aug 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> haha man watch out next floyd money mayweather jr.


he heeeeeee, im more of a take you down quick wraslin guy. been a local around chuck liddell though. **** hes boughten me a drink, should get some lessons haha


----------



## Elven (Aug 30, 2008)

WOW looks awesome


----------



## Old Hippie (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice bud Someguy! I got trics everywhere now too. Cant wait till Oct. Good Grow Guy.
:48:


----------



## someguy (Aug 31, 2008)

i wonder what the college hick who drives daddys beemer feels like after gettin whooped by a stoner who was 75 pounds lighter than him


----------



## someguy (Sep 3, 2008)

so this is what i got.  lil over 56 grams for the bubba kush (on the left) and about 17 for my mystery sativa (on the right). had to give the good camera back to my friend so sorry for the poor quality. ill try to get it again because yall deserve a close up. and a nicely cleaned binger for the victory bowl


----------



## Elven (Sep 4, 2008)

Looks Fricken Great  looking forward to the smoke report.


----------



## Malevolence (Sep 4, 2008)

Looks like a nice grow man, congrats.


----------



## someguy (Sep 4, 2008)

well thankee very much yall. this place has been the biggest help possible! plus there are cool mo fos on here! peace out on this thread. got another in the works. sophmore year, lets get it done!


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 4, 2008)

looks good man.:aok:


----------



## someguy (Sep 4, 2008)

mystery sativa, smells magical. sativa characteristics of coarse. magical. The bubba kush, mmmaaaaaa! well balanced. locals wish to see stuff like these. i hope to give atleast as much advice as ive received in the next go around. so goodnight to yall, and to yall a good night!


----------



## getlower99 (Sep 22, 2008)

awesome,dwc is in my future..ty for info


----------



## getlower99 (Sep 22, 2008)

i just wish i was'nt to scared to go into the local hydro store


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 22, 2008)

hey someguy. Do you ever have a problem with the roots becoming too large for those buckets?


----------



## someguy (Sep 22, 2008)

getlower99 said:
			
		

> i just wish i was'nt to scared to go into the local hydro store



whys that? pay cash and no paper trail


----------



## someguy (Sep 22, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> hey someguy. Do you ever have a problem with the roots becoming too large for those buckets?



not yet, first dwc grow. they were getting pretty big but were doin just fine


----------



## 8planets8 (May 26, 2014)

my good how do you get the roots ive never seen such perfect roots before is it because of your set up, i love your whol system its far out im a old hippie,but i still learn everyday i noticed when i smoke i can see 100% better so i no weed is gods gife to mankind,also it takes my hand pain away,i was a truck driver then a bus driverhow do you get your roots so perfect??????????????????????????????????????????????????????, that was my draw back last time in my tent hydro sytstem roots brown stinky rotten in till i got great white that helped alot i think it saved my 2nd try     6 footers after that nice grow,but this time im trying orgainic any ideas???????? those roots freaked me out ALBERT


----------



## 8planets8 (May 26, 2014)

HOW COME i see dwc systems with hydrrocks on top like my old setup but the same person i forgot his name or her name use soil??????????????? on top and the whole bucket???????  this one is baffling me what is the purpose????Thank you Albert


----------

